

The Python Invasion of the Everglades Is Even Worse Than We Thought - jcater
http://io9.com/the-python-invasion-of-the-everglades-is-even-worse-tha-1692402880

======
Red_Tarsius
Could the problem be solved by eating pythons? We turn them into food supply
and profit opportunity. We could also find some reward system for python
hunters.

~~~
dalke
It will be very expensive. The Everglades is not easy territory to go hunting
for pythons, and as you read, they lie in wait, which makes them hard to find.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-01-10/killing-
py...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-01-10/killing-pythons-for-
cash-lures-hunters-to-florida-s-everglades) points out that it takes about 92
hours to hunt down snake.

In that month-long Python Challenge, which drew "1,600 people from over 30
states in the hope of cash prizes" only 68 pythons were killed.
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2280518/Hunters-
kill...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2280518/Hunters-
kill-68-snakes-month-long-Python-Challenge-help-infestation-plague-
Everglades.html)

~~~
Red_Tarsius
Thank you for the info. I would have never imagined hunting them would take so
long.

